# Eurodyne Maestro 7 in Audi S4



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone on here use the Maestro tuning suite on their B5 Audi S4?? Stock turbos? K04's? I'm interested in buying a stock Audi S4 but would like to tune it myself and was wondering if anyone here has had direct experience with it for the Audi's yet.
http://www.eurodyne.ca/eurodyn...e.php


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Eurodyne Maestro 7 in Audi S4 (engineerd18t)*

I have it for Allroad, same engine. The tune they provide as a part of suite is nothing short of amazing, the software logging and tracing capabilities is also very good. Logging is pretty much like ecuX which costs $250 alone. The software allows you to modify all key maps etc...
There are coule of large threads around so please go and read some:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4522132
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4613781


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Eurodyne Maestro 7 in Audi S4 (julex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *julex* »_I have it for Allroad, same engine. The tune they provide as a part of suite is nothing short of amazing, the software logging and tracing capabilities is also very good. Logging is pretty much like ecuX which costs $250 alone. The software allows you to modify all key maps etc...
There are coule of large threads around so please go and read some:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4522132
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4613781


Yeah I've been active in those threads in the 1.8t forum as I've been thinking of it for my current car. I have a friend with an S4 and he's looking to reflash and tweak down the road. Do you have stock turbos still?


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

k04s


----------

